# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  الدكتور عبد الحميد هنداوي

## القارئ المليجي

على هذا الرابط:
http://httphendawyahmedcom.blogspot....2-1-2-3-4.html

السيرة الذاتية للأستاذ الدكتور/ عبدالحميد هنداوي
الأستاذ المساعد (المشارك) بكلية دار العلوم - جامعة القاهرة

الشهرة: عبدالحميد هنداوي
الاسم: عبدالحميد أحمد يوسف هنداوي
المولد : ولد في: 24/6/1962
أبرز التخصصات:
1-البلاغة
2- علوم التفسير والحديث والشريعة الإسلامية
         3 -النقد الأدبي والأدب المقارن
         4 = العلوم اللغوية والعربية بعامة . 
الحي: باب الشعرية          محافظة: القاهرة
قصة النشأة ومكانها:
ولد ونشأ في حي شعبي من أحياء مدينة القاهرة، وهو حي باب الشعرية، حيث التقاليد المصرية الأصيلة، والعادات الطيبة.
ونشأ  في بيت علم حيث كان والده الشيخ أحمد يقرئ القرآن ويعلمه للكبار والصغار  مع مبادئ علوم العربية في كُتّاب المسجد في الحي الذي نشأ فيه.
فعلمه  أبوه مبادئ القراءة وشرع في تحفيظه القرآن الكريم من الرابعة، ولم يدخل  المدرسة الابتدائية إلا وقد حفظ قدرًا لا بأس به من كتاب الله تعالى،  وشغلته الدراسة حينًا عن إتمام حفظ القرآن، ثم أتم حفظه وأُجيز فيه بقراءة  حفص من الشيخ إبراهيم المناوي - رحمه الله.
ثم عاود الحفظ والاشتراك في  مسابقات القرآن الكريم والبحوث الدينية في المرحلتين الإعدادية والثانوية  حيث كان يفوز في جميع المسابقات، وكان أعلى جوائز هذه المسابقات: جائزة  العمرة سنة 1980م، ثم جائزة الحج في العام الذي يليه.
وشارك والده من  المرحلة الإعدادية في تعليم القرآن للصبيان، وعمل في التدريس لأبناء  المدارس بعد حصوله على الثانوية العامة وتفوقه فيها.
مراحل الدراسة وأماكنها والمؤهلات:
- تم تكريمه مع أوائل المراحل الدراسية المختلفة في الابتدائية والإعدادية والثانوية العامة بالقسم الأدبي سنة 1980م.
- حصل  على ليسانس دار العلوم بتقدير ممتاز مع مرتبة الشرف الأولى بترتيب الأول  1984م.
- حصل على الماجستير في البلاغة العربية بعنوان (الطيبـي وجهوده البلاغية) ... بتقدير ممتاز من قسم البلاغة والنقد الأدبي والأدب المقارن بكلية  دار العلوم جامعة القاهرة.
- حصل على دبلوم الدراسات العليا في قسم الشريعة الإسلامية سنة 1985م بالكلية ذاتها.
- حصل  على الدكتوراه في البلاغة العربية بعنوان: (التوظيف البلاغي لصيغة الكلمة-  دراسة نظرية تطبيقية) بمرتبة الشرف في 14/11/1996م بالكلية ذاتها.
- ماجستير الشريعة الإسلامية - الحوار مع الآخر. دراسة في التفسير الموضوعي للقرآن الكريم  (تحت الطبع).
الوظائف التي تدرج فيها في كلية دار العلوم - جامعة القاهرة:
·        عين معيدًا بقسم البلاغة والنقد الأدبي والأدب المقارن بالكلية اعتبارًا من 22/1/1985م.
·        عين مدرسًا مساعدًا بالقسم نفسه اعتبارًا من 27/2/1992م.
·        عين مدرسًا بالقسم نفسه اعتبارًا من 25/12/1996م.
·        مرقى لوظيفة أستاذ مساعد بالقسم اعتبارًا من 24/9/2003م.
ثالثًا: أهم البحوث والمؤلفات العلمية في مجال العلوم اللغوية:
·         أسلوب التكرار في القرآن الكريم في ضوء الدراسات الأسلوبية الحديثة  (مع التطبيق على التكرار الصوتي)- نشر بصحيفة دار العلوم.
·        الإعجاز الصوتي للقرآن الكريم- بالدار الثقافية- القاهرة.
·        الإعجاز الصرفي للقرآن الكريم- المكتبة العصرية- بيروت.
·        رعاية حال المتكلم في سورة البقرة (دراسة نظرية تطبيقية)- إيداع بدار الكتب رقم 13710/2001.
·        سورة النازعات (قراءة أسلوبية) بحث مرجعي أجيز ضمن بحوث الترقية.
·        سورة ق (قراءة أسلوبية) بحث أجيز ضمن بحوث الترقية.
·        سلسلة الدراسات الأسلوبية للقرآن الكريم ( مكتبة إربد - الأردن)
·        وجوه البيان في متشابه القرآن  (تحت الطبع).
·    جامع الأصول في بلاغة الرسول r يجمع حلقات البرنامج الإذاعي (بلاغة  الرسول r) التي قام بتسجيلها في بإذاعة القرآن الكريم على مدى أربع سنوات  متتالية.
·        التحفة البهية شرح المقدمة الأجرومية . (دار الكتب العلمية – بيروت)
·        رسالة الأدب المقارن- نشر بصحيفة دار العلوم.
·        الدلالة الفنية للأصوات- نشر بصحيفة دار العلوم.
·        أنماط المفارقة في شعر أحمد مطر (دراسة نظرية تطبيقية)- إيداع بدار الكتب رقم 13706/2001.
·        معالم على طريق النقد الأدبي (تأليف)- (مكتبة الثقافة).
·        الأدب المقارن بين المفهوم والقيمة (تأليف)- (مكتبة الثقافة).
·        علم البلاغة بين التنظير والتطبيق (تأليف)- (مكتبة الثقافة).
·        أضواء على مسيرة البلاغة العربية (تأليف)- (مكتبة ا لثقافة).
·        البلاغة بين التنظير والتطبيق ( مع التطبيق على مباحث علم المعاني) (مكتبة ا لثقافة).
رابعًا: المؤلفات والكتب الدراسية في مجال الفكر الإسلامي:
·        أشرف على موسوعة الفرق والمذاهب الإسلامية القديمة والمعاصرة.(دار التأصيل .مصر)
·        أشرف على موسوعة المسلمة المعاصرة.(دار التأصيل .مصر)
·        أشرف على الموسوعة الشرعية للمعاملات المالية والمصرفية.(دار التأصيل .مصر)
·        تيسير العقيدة للمسلم المعاصر. .(الصحابة بجدة والشارقة والتابعين بالقاهرة)
·        الفراغ نعمه أم نقمة .(الصحابة بجدة والشارقة والتابعين بالقاهرة)
·        الحياة الطيبة .(الصحابة بجدة والشارقة والتابعين بالقاهرة)
·        قصور الجنة لمن .(الصحابة بجدة والشارقة والتابعين بالقاهرة)
·        السهام القتالة فى الرد على صاحب الاستحالة .(الصحابة بجدة والشارقة والتابعين بالقاهرة)
·        موسوعة الدار الآخرة .(الريان وعباد الرحمن.بيروت)
·        أنين التائبين .(الريان وعباد الرحمن.بيروت)
·        قلوب أسيرة الرحمن.(الريان وعباد الرحمن.بيروت)
·        قلوب أسيرة الشيطان.(الريان وعباد الرحمن.بيروت)
·        شرح رسالة الدروس المهمة لعامة الأمة .لفضيلة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز (رحمه الله) (الريان وعباد الرحمن.بيروت)
·        هؤلاء يحبهم الله ورسوله (الريان وعباد الرحمن.بيروت)
·        منهج الدعوة في واقعنا المعاصر. (دار الآفاق. القاهرة).
·        صفات يحبها الله ورسوله .(مكتبة الصفوة. القاهرة)
·        رحلة الإسراء والمعراج .كتابة أدبية لقصة الإسراء والمعراج (مطبعة النصر .القاهرة)
·        الإفحام لمن زعم انقضاء عمر أمة الإسلام .( الفضيلة . القاهرة)؟
·         إلى الجنة .(مكتبة أبو بكر . القاهرة)
·        النجاة من النار.(مكتبة أبو بكر . القاهرة)
·        إيقاظ الهمم قبل يوم الندم .(مكتبة أبو بكر . القاهرة)
·        الخوف من الله .(مكتبة أبو بكر . القاهرة)
·        تذكير اليقظان بوظائف رمضان (دار الكتب العلمية – بيروت)
·        الجامع لأحكام زكاة الفطر ( مؤسسة أخبار اليوم)
·        نصيحة الإخوان في معالجة السحر والجان . ( مؤسسة أخبار اليوم)
·        الدليل والبرهان على دخول الجان بدن الإنسان . ( مؤسسة أخبار اليوم)
·        رحلة إلى الدار الآخرة . ( مؤسسة أخبار اليوم)
·        وفاة الرسول .(مكتبة العلم . القاهرة)
·        رجال ونساء حول الرسول .كتابة أدبية لسير أصحاب النبي .
·        موسوعة صفات الصحابة بين التنزيل والتطبيق . (تحت الطبع).
·        الحوار مع الآخر. دراسة في التفسير الموضوعي للقرآن الكريم  (تحت الطبع).
·        خامسًا: أهم الكتب المحققة في مجال التخصص:
·        تحقيق جامع البيان في تفسير القرآن للإيجي – دار الكتب العلمية – بيروت.
·    تحقيق شرح الإمام الطيبي على مشكاة المصابيح- (شرح بلاغي- 13مجلدًا  بالفهارس محقق على مخطوطات دار الكتب المصرية - مؤسسة نزار الباز- مكة  المكرمة).
·        تحقيق الميسر شرح مصابيح السنة للتوربشتي 4مجلدات مخطوط يصدر لأول مرّة. مؤسسة نزار الباز- مكة المكرمة).
·        مختصر منهاج القاصدين  لابن قدامة المقدسي _ تحقيق وشرح وتعليق . (الريان وعباد الرحمن.بيروت)
·        تنبيه الغافلين لابن النحاس تحقيق وشرح وتعليق . (الريان وعباد الرحمن.بيروت)
·        مفتاح العلوم للسكاكي- (دار الكتب العلمية- بيروت- تحقيق جديد على ثلاث نسخ خطية).
·        شروح التلخيص للخطيب القزويني 10مجلدات (المكتبة العصرية- بيروت).
·        التبيان في المعاني والبيان للطيبي- (مكتبة نزار الباز- مكة المكرمة).
·        علم البديع وفن الفصاحة للطيبي- (مكتبة نزار الباز - مكة المكرمة).
·        لطائف التبيان للطيبي- (مكتبة نزار الباز- مكة المكرمة).
·        بلاغات النساء لابن طيفور- (مكتبة الفضيلة- مصر).
·        تحقيق وترتيب معجم العين للخليل بن أحمد الفراهيدي (دار الكتب العلمية - بيروت).
·        تحقيق معجم المخصص لابن سيدة (دار الكتب العلمية - بيروت).
·        تحقيق معجم المحكم والمحيط الأعظم لابن سيدة (دار الكتب العلمية - بيروت).
سادسًا: الشعر والكتابات الأدبية:
·        ديوانه الشعري (رحلة  على جواد النفس) (نشر الدار الثقافية).
·         (جواهر الأدب في كنوز كلام العرب)- (نشر الدار الثقافية).
·        المجموعة القصصية الأولى (تحت الطبع )
·        رجال ونساء حول الرسول - (مكتبة أبي بكر).
·        الفراغ نعمة أم نقمة؟ - (مكتبة التابعين).
·        الإسراء والمعراج - (مكتبة أبي بكر).
·        الحياة الطيبة.

سابعًا: المؤتمرات والندوات والدورات والإجازات العلمية:
·        حصل على إجازة في القرآن الكريم برواية حفص عن عاصم.
·        اجتاز بنجاح دورة تحقيق التراث والمخطوطات بدار الكتب والوثائق المصرية يناير 1992م.
·        المشاركة في العديد من الندوات والمهرجانات الشعرية بديوانه الشعري .
·        تم اختياره ضمن شعراء دار العلوم في الكتاب التذكاري المختار من شعراء الدار.
·        مؤتمر جمعية لسان العرب في دورته المنعقدة بجامعة الدول العربية- سنة 2001م.
·         المشاركة في مناقشة ميثاق حقوق المرأة والطفل بهيئة الإغاثة  العالمية- سنة 2001م. (المجلس الإسلامي العالمي للدعوة والإغاثة).
·        مؤتمر العربية وقرن من الدرس النحوي -دار العلوم- فبراير سنة 2003م.
·        إلقاء العديد من المحاضرات العلمية والثقافية بالجامعات المصرية ،وكلية الدراسات الإسلامية والعربية بدبي.
·        محاضرات عن الإعجاز البلاغي للقرآن الكريم بنادي أعضاء هيئة التدريس - أغسطس سنة 2003م.
·        حصل على دورات ToeFEL في اللغة الإنجليزية,
·        حصل على دورات ICDL في الحاسب الآلي.
النشاط الإعلامي:
·    حرر عددًا من المقالات بالمجلات والجرائد الرسمية، في جريدة الأخبار  والأحرار وغيرهما من الصحف المصرية والعربية والمجلات والدوريات الإسلامية  مثل مجلة التوحيد التي تصدرها جامعة أنصار السنة المحمدية بمصر ، وصحيفة  دار العلوم وغيرها من الدوريات .
·        كتبت عنه العديد من الصحف العربية مثل جريدة الأخبار المصرية و جريدة الوطن العمانية .
·         نشرت أبحاثه ومؤلفاته العلمية وكتبه الدينية والأدبية وتحقيقاته  التراثية في العديد من دور النشر العالمية في جميع أرجاء المعمورة.
·        قام بتسجيل حلقات عديدة بإذاعة القرآن الكريم بالبرنامج الإذاعي (بلاغة الرسول r) على مدى أربع سنوات متتالية.
·        قام بتسجيل حلقات عديدة بإذاعة أم القيوين في بلاغة القرآن الكريم والسنة النبوية والأحاديث الدينية العامة.
·        سجلت سيرته الذاتية في لقاءات إذاعية بدولة الإمارات العربية .
·        قام بتسجيل عدد من البرامج في التليفزيون المصري والقنوات الفضائية المختلفة.
·        قام بإعداد عدد من البرامج لقناة المجد للحديث النبوي .
نوقشت العديد من أبحاثه ومؤلفاته العلمية في العديد من مواقع الإنترنت .
له موقع خاص للرد على الفتاوى ضمن لجنة فتاوى موقع الإسلام اليوم على شبكة الإنترنت.
ثامنًا: الجوائز والمسابقات:
·        حصل على العديد من الجوائز منها:
1-  جائزة جامعة القاهرة في تحقيق التراث .
2- جائزة العمرة من وزارة الشباب والرياضة في القرآن الكريم والبحوث الدينية سنة 1979م.
3- جائزة الحج من وزارة الشباب والرياضة في القرآن الكريم والبحوث الدينية سنة 1980م.
4- رشحته الكلية بجلستها المنعقدة بتاريخ (18/11/2003) لجائزة الدولة للتفوق.
5- رشح من قبل مجلس كلية دار العلوم لنيل جائزة الدولة التقديرية في الآداب سنة 2004م.
6- رشح لنيل جائزة الأمير نايف بن عبدالعزيز في الدراسات الإسلامية المعاصرة.
تاسعًا: الإشراف العلمي:
- أشرف وناقش العديد من رسائل الماجستير والدكتوراة في العديد من الجامعات العربية منها :
1-الحركة النقدية حول البحتري.
2-تأثير النصوص الدينية في الشعر العربي المعاصر.
3-حروف المعاني وآثارها في النظم القرآني.
4-جهود الدكتور "بدوي طبانة" البلاغية.
5-الشعر العربي في إيران حتى نهاية القرن السابع الهجري (دراسة تحليلية نقدية).
6-المكان وتوظيفه الفني في الرواية المصرية في النصف الثاني من القرن العشرين.
7-الإضمار في القرآن الكريم . دراسة أسلوبية بلاغية .
8- الغريب في سورة النازعات .دراسة تحليلية بلاغية .
9- الغريب في سورة القمر .دراسة تحليلية بلاغية .
10-الغريب في سورة يوسف .دراسة تحليلية بلاغية .
- أشرف على العديد من الأعمال والموسوعات الشرعية والأدبية والثقافية بدار التأصيل منها:
1- موسوعة الأديان والفرق والمذاهب والحركات الإسلامية القديمة والمعاصرة.
2- الموسوعة الثقافية للمسلم المعاصر.
3- الموسوعة الثقافية للمسلمة المعاصرة.
4- الموسوعة الشرعة للمعاملات المالية والمصرفية.
جهات العمل داخل وخارج جمهورية مصر العربية :
1-   كلية دار العلوم .جامعة القاهرة . مكان العمل الأصلي
2-   كلية الدراسات الإسلامية والعربية . دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة.
3-   جامعة الطائف . المملكة العربية السعودية .
4-   التدريس في معهد المركز العام لدعاة التوحيد والسنة التابع لمسجد العزيز بالله بالزيتون . القاهرة .
5-   الإشراف العلمي بدار التأصيل السعودية بمصر لصاحبها فضيلة الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن عقيل.
6-   الكتابة بالصحف والمجلات والدوريات المصرية والعربية .
7-   ترجمت بعض كتبه إلى اللغة التركية .
8-   إذاعة القرآن الكريم بالقاهرة .
9-   إذاعة صوت العرب بالقاهرة .
10-                       إذاعة البرنامج العام بالقاهرة .
11-                       إذاعة أم القويين بدولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة.
12-                        بعض قنوات التليفزيون المصري والفضائيات كالقناة  الثالثة والتعليم العالي وقناة الناس والمجد وبيئتي وصفا والخليجية  وغيرها.،ويعرض له الآن برنامج بلاغة القرآن أسبوعيا السبت عصرا في 3 م  بتوقيت مصر - و4 م بتوقيت السعودية.
13 – له موقع خاص للرد على الفتاوى ضمن لجنة فتاوى موقع الإسلام اليوم على شبكة الإنترنت.
14– كتبت عن سيرته الذاتية وعن مؤلفاته العلمية العديد من مواقع الإنترنت .
15-  الخطابة الدينية بمساجد وزارة الأوقاف المصرية ، والمساجد التابعة لجمعية  أنصار السنة المحمدية ، وأحيانا بمسجد العزيز بالله بالزيتون . القاهرة.

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

جزاك الله خيرًا يا أبا ورش على هذه الترجمة الحافلة للدكتور عبد الحميد حفظه الله ، لكن حقيقة أعماله في مجال التحقيق لا تخرج في التصنيف عن الأعمال التجارية ، ويمكنك النظر في تحقيقه على كتاب المحكم لتدرك أن عمله في التحقيق لا يخرج عما ذكرته لك .
حفظ الله الدكتور ونفعه ونفع به ، وبارك الله فيك على هذا الجهد الطيب والتعريف المسهب بالدكتور.

----------


## الحازمي

سلام الله عليك وبعد فنشاط الدكتور واضح، ولي به معرفة عمل، ووددت فقط التنبيه على قول المترجم: "أشرف على الموسوعة الشرعية للمعاملات المالية والمصرفية.(دار التأصيل .مصر)" ربما عمل فيها لكن إشرافه عليها ليس بصحيح اللهم إلا إن كان إشرافا لغويا.
ومن غرائب الدكتور أنه كان يسكن في بولاق وإذا جاء إلى العمل بمدينة نصر يقصر الصلاة؟؟؟ وقد ناقشه بعض الأفاضل في ذلك، منهم صاحب دار التأصيل، هذا من عشر سنوات تقريبا.

----------


## بلول رشيد

نرجو من الاخوة الحضور ان يبحثوالنا عن سورة ق دراسة نحوية وبلاغية
والشكر للجميع

----------


## القارئ المليجي

> ومن غرائب الدكتور أنه كان يسكن في بولاق وإذا جاء إلى العمل بمدينة نصر يقصر الصلاة؟؟؟ وقد ناقشه بعض الأفاضل في ذلك، منهم صاحب دار التأصيل، هذا من عشر سنوات تقريبا.


ما كنتُ أودّ التعليق على هذا، فليس لي به علم.
لكن هناك ما يشبه الطُّرفة بهذا الخصوص .. مرَّتْ بي.
كان لي صديق غالٍ ملتزِم، يسكنُ أبوهُ في "المطرية"، وفيها نشأ صديقي.
تزوَّج هذا الصديق، وتنقَّل سكَنه إلى أن استقرَّ بشقَّة في "مدينة بدر" ... على أول الطريق إلى السويس.
وكنَّا نعمل معًا بشركة قرب ميدان روكسي.
كان صديقي يقصُرُ الصَّلاة في الشَّرِكة، ويقول: أنا أسكُن في مدينة بدر، ويحق لي القصْر.
[في الحقيقة، كانتْ أكثر إقامةِ صديقي في المطريَّة عند أبيه، وليس بينه وبين الشَّركة إلاَّ مسافة قصيرة].
المهمّ.
حدث أن دعاني صديقي لزيارته في مدينة بدر، وجاء وقتُ الصلاة.
فقال: أنا الآن سأقصُر الصلاة؛ لأن أكثر إقامتي في المطرية!!!!  :Smile: 
فما كان مني وقتها إلا أن قلتُ له: يا ابن الذين ... لعبتها صحّ !!

----------

